# Had quite an interesting July 4th morning!



## BoilermakerJohn (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm fortunate enough to have access to a beach house in nags head almost whenever I want and lately my favorite one to fish has been Saturday mornings during rental changeover as the beach is pretty much empty. Well I had been fishing about an hour this morning for sea mullet/croaker/whatever felt like eating sand fleas right on the edge of a rip tide when a guy walks out from his rental with a bunch of beach gear and starts placing it all around my fishing cart. He tells me to move down the beach because he is renting a house here and wants this spot for his kids to swim. I informed him that there was a riptide here and it would be a bad idea for kids to swim here and pointed out a nice spot for kids like 50 yards away. He started getting hot and was so angry he was literally shaking and told me I was attracting sharks and that if I didn't move he was going to punch my teeth out. I then let him know that harassing a fisherman was against the law in the state of North Carolina and that if he were to punch me I would end up owning his house and his car. All in all it was a great morning. Side note.... I did catch a citation sea mullet at that spot right in front of him while he glared at me. Oh and this all occurred right in front of his ~6-8 year old son.... Some people. The sad thing was I was just about to leave anyways but he started to act a fool!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

WAY TO GO, John . . . STAND YOUR GROUND ! ! !


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Good for you. That guy sounds like an angry moron.


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

What a jerk, oh well, I'm sure he was more upset than you, didn't make his day. Way to stand your ground.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Good for you man.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like his boneheaded stubbornness will put his kid in danger this week. I've seen many parents over the years that thought "the area where the waves aren't breaking" would be a calmer, safer place for their kids to swim.....right in a rip current! After being informed of the danger of the spot, they were horrified at first and then thankful for the tip. Of course this was back before all the shark attacks were happening. Anyway....sounds like that angry guy has it all figured out. It's not like a rip current tends to attract large predators or anything.


----------



## Tim Brown (Jul 22, 2012)

Gotta love people who rent a house and now suddenly own a plot of land on the beach. I don't think this was you, but I am pretty sure I saw a guy catching some grief today in front of the outer banks motor lodge for fishing when what looked to me like a school of blues came through. Funniest part to me is everyone pays to stay here, but only the fisherman actually pay to use the water. Ah well


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Sounds like he needs to learn to fish,It has a calming effect on some, :fishing: Then some just can't be helped.


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

I feel bad for his kids that they will learn that this behavior of their father is normal and acceptable. Good job on standing firm!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Don't you realize that mole crabs in the surf is what attracts *SHARKS*! 

In all seriousness, it might have been an idea to let him have "his spot" and watched his kids drown. Only comment I'd make would be "Darwin".


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

This is the age of "entitlement" it seems! Folks believe they're entitled! It's all about "me", when just a little courtesy would go so much further! 

Yep, what RichLou said! Sad that kids can't pick better parents! 

Good for you!


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

bet he wouldn't try that on any beaches south of moorehead city..as a matter of fact he might not even make it off ocracoke,portsmouth, or cape lookout using that attitude amongst the locals


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

BoilermakerJohn said:


> I'm fortunate enough to have access to a beach house in nags head almost whenever I want and lately my favorite one to fish has been Saturday mornings during rental changeover as the beach is pretty much empty. Well I had been fishing about an hour this morning for sea mullet/croaker/whatever felt like eating sand fleas right on the edge of a rip tide when a guy walks out from his rental with a bunch of beach gear and starts placing it all around my fishing cart. He tells me to move down the beach because he is renting a house here and wants this spot for his kids to swim. I informed him that there was a riptide here and it would be a bad idea for kids to swim here and pointed out a nice spot for kids like 50 yards away. He started getting hot and was so angry he was literally shaking and told me I was attracting sharks and that if I didn't move he was going to punch my teeth out. I then let him know that harassing a fisherman was against the law in the state of North Carolina and that if he were to punch me I would end up owning his house and his car. All in all it was a great morning. Side note.... I did catch a citation sea mullet at that spot right in front of him while he glared at me. Oh and this all occurred right in front of his ~6-8 year old son.... Some people. The sad thing was I was just about to leave anyways but he started to act a fool!


I tell you what, I'm lucky people like this d*ck do not try this stuff with me. I would probably be buried under a jail.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Similar thing happened to me last year on July 4th week at St. George Island.....I had been fishing since 7 am that morning, relatively undisturbed (by fish or people) when an older lady came up to me around 1100 am and asked if I needed to "have all those fishing poles out". Then she proceeded to tell me that there was a more peaceful area about 50 yards away and I needed to relocate. After refusing her generous offer, she told me that she was going to try and get a hook in her foot so she could sue my A**.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

SloppyTilapia said:


> Similar thing happened to me last year on July 4th week at St. George Island.....I had been fishing since 7 am that morning, relatively undisturbed (by fish or people) when an older lady came up to me around 1100 am and asked if I needed to "have all those fishing poles out". Then she proceeded to tell me that there was a more peaceful area about 50 yards away and I needed to relocate. After refusing her generous offer, she told me that she was going to try and get a hook in her foot so she could sue my A**.


I would have told her to be sure and go to the poles on the left since the hooks were rustier than the others. 

:fishing:


----------

